# Hummingbird hit window



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm going to try to get in touch with a hummingbird rehabber I know of, but in the meantime I thought I would post here. My son was out with his friend and her mom having ice cream when they saw people looking at something on the ground outside the store. There were two hummingbirds that had apparently hit the plate glass window. Alex (my deaf son) asked Jessica's mom to call me and I raced right over with a small carrier.

Sadly, the hen was dead but the male was alive, wings out, gasping. I don't know how long they had been there, but the hen's body was cold. I've seen the wings-out stance before in birds that hit windows and many times they recover after being given a few hours of dark and quiet. I scooped the little guy up and brought him home, where I have him on mild heat and in the dark. I peeked at him a few minutes ago and he was no longer gasping and had tucked his wings closer to his body. I'm going to try giving him some sugar water once he's had a chance to recover. We've done this before with hummingbirds that got trapped in a garage for hours just so we wouldn't release them "on empty." It's been my experience that they aren't afraid of people and will readily take nectar from a dropper.

I didn't take this little guy to the Wildlife Center because it was rush hour (5:00 p.m.) so it would have taken me an hour to get there and I didn't want to put either of us through the stress of the trip. If he survives the night and is stable I may still take him.

In the meantime, any ideas for anything else I should do for him? The heat may be superfluous as it's in the low 70's here, but I want to make recovery as easy as possible for him and I know they have a much higher temp than we do.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I sure hope he survives! Hummers are such great little birds!

Is heat indicated for a possible head trauma??? Can't remember...

Please keep us updated!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm guessing keeping them warm is helpful for any bird so that it won't have to expend extra energy. Hummers' metabolism is very rapid and I don't want him to burn what little energy he has left maintaining his body heat. It will get chilly tonight, even indoors.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Birdmom4ever said:


> I'm guessing keeping them warm is helpful for any bird so that it won't have to expend extra energy. Hummers' metabolism is very rapid and I don't want him to burn what little energy he has left maintaining his body heat. It will get chilly tonight, even indoors.


I would think that too as I've always been told HEAT first! And with those little hummer furnaces...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sounds like you've got it covered, BirdMom. I don't have a lot of experience with hummingbirds, but what little I do know about them tells me you've done what is needed. Once he starts to rebound, I do believe they need a little twig/branch to perch or cling to .. could be wrong about that.

Nice save by all of you, and I hope the little bird will be OK.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi BirdMom,


Yes, the little I know of Humming Birds also recommends some secure Twig to perch on.

Hummers do not walk and do not like being obliged to stand either...so...some sort of Twig is in order...


They technically hybernate each night or they would starve to death...so, let him 'sleep'...and in the morning set up some dropper or needle-less Hypodermic Syringe with some Sugar-Water in it...if you have some Grenadine, it would be fine too to add some.

Maybe put something 'red' on the tip to suggest to him that it is a possible source of succour.


If his balance and Wing action seem alright, then I suppose let him go and blow him a kiss...

They can be very nervous in captivity and not wishing to eat, so, if he does not eat, but all seems well enough otherwise, let him go so he has time to go find things to eat on his own in the out of doors.


Good luck!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks, guys. Yes, I knew about the little branches to perch on--they have teeny little feet and don't sit comfortably on the ground. 

Unfortunately the little one didn't make it. He lived for about an hour after I got him home. I'm sad, but I don't think there's anything I could have done. I'm pretty sure he'd been there for awhile before my friends found him and I suspect shock did him in. He could also have had severe internal injuries. What a shame. But we can't win them all. Thank you for your input and good wishes.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cathy, I'm really sorry to read about the little hummers dying. They are favorites of mine.

You did everything right. He obviously was badly injured.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sorry he didn't make it, Daryl. Poor baby.

For future reference, heat is good always EXCEPT head trauma. 

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Reti said:


> For future reference, heat is good always EXCEPT head trauma. Reti


Thanks for that reminder, Reti. I know I certainly have got "warm, dark, and quiet" so embedded in my brain that I forget about the exception.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So sorry the hummer didn't make it. They are such high energy birds I imagine they would be particularly difficult to help out.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear that your little hummingbird didn't make it. You gave it a great
try and they too, are very fragile little birds. Such a pity that the both of the
pair didn't survive.

fp


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Reti said:


> I am sorry he didn't make it, Daryl. Poor baby.
> 
> For future reference, heat is good always EXCEPT head trauma.
> 
> Reti


Yikes--I didn't know that! This was very mild heat, though.


----------

